# 2014 Burton Escapade



## radiomuse210

I've been riding with Burton Stilettos for the past three seasons so I was excited when I found a great deal on 2014 Burton Escapades - I've been wanting these for my setup for a while, although I've wondered how much of a difference there is between bindings.

Well...I've discovered that in this case, there definitely is a difference. Is it worth difference in price? I'm kind of still on the fence. First thing I did notice was the comfort factor. These bindings are comfy and I was able to ride for longer stretches without feeling any foot fatigue. I could ride for hours on these things while with the Stilettos I would find myself needing to take a break due to foot fatigue. I found that the Escapades did have better response - I could definitely whip some turns in. Great support when leaning into a turn...although I wouldn't say it was significantly better than the Stilettos. 

My boots feel more "locked in" - although I had a problem with the toe cap on my left binding slipping off my boot when I got some hard riding in. Whether that's something that tends to happen with 2014 Escapades or if it's unique to my bindings, I don't know. It is strange because it doesn't happen on my right binding. I've tried adjusting the strap but then they don't fit snugly and evenly across my boot. It's been a little frustrating when I need that support/response, and feel that sudden "loose" feeling - only to glance down and see my toe cap has slipped off. When I strap in, it feels nice and snug - moving it off with my hand isn't easy, so I can't understand why it's happening. It happens about 50% of the time on a steep, fast run - but that's 50% too much imo. And maybe that's soured the purchase a bit for me. I try to choose my purchases wisely as I don't have much in the way of extra money, so it's a little disappointing to make a big purchase (when I already had bindings in great shape) only to find something messing up on it from the get go. 

Overall, I'm thrilled with them (besides the toe cap issue) - they are comfy, supportive, responsive. Pretty much awesome. Was it worth plunking down $200 when I didn't necessarily "need" new bindings? I'll say yes - I think these bindings will carry me through my progression farther than the Stilettos and you really can't beat the deal. Hopefully I'll find a solution to the toe cap problem. (Teamed with NS Infinity and 32 Binary Boas)


----------



## Lamps

On the toe cap thing, I think you're doing something wrong. I've had this problem with various burton bindings, and have found solutions to the uncooperative toe cap, especially on steeper runs. 

First, I presume you tightened your ankle strap first, otherwise the ankle strap may loosen the toe cap. Second, do you have the toe cap strap seated in the right notch set front of the binding. Some burton bindings have a short and long position for toe caps. Third, is the gas pedal properly extended. 

I find when I get the various adjustments right the toe caps stay put, if not they pop off.


----------



## poutanen

+1 to lamps questions/suggestions. Also, make sure you tighten the toe cap first, ankle second. I wedge my foot in pretty good with toe cap alone, then tighten the ankle.


----------



## radiomuse210

Lamps said:


> On the toe cap thing, I think you're doing something wrong. I've had this problem with various burton bindings, and have found solutions to the uncooperative toe cap, especially on steeper runs.
> 
> First, I presume you tightened your ankle strap first, otherwise the ankle strap may loosen the toe cap. Second, do you have the toe cap strap seated in the right notch set front of the binding. Some burton bindings have a short and long position for toe caps. Third, is the gas pedal properly extended.
> 
> I find when I get the various adjustments right the toe caps stay put, if not they pop off.



Just seeing this...I'm a little confused on your second point. Are you talking about making the strap longer/shorter? I don't have an option to change the actual position of the strap, like I do with the ankle strap. I'm messed with everything a bunch of times. Gas pedal is extended...I do find the toe caps stay better when I strap in with the ankle first. They've actually been doing better lately - I was little unsure of how they were supposed to go at first, which sounds silly, but I think I've got it sussed out. With the Stilettos, it was really obvious how the cap was supposed to fit across the front of the toe box. With this toe cap, it doesn't fit the same as that. I've had to mess with where I'm strapping the cap on the boot to get it nice and snug, and so it doesn't move when riding. It might sound weird, but I actually like the Stiletto toe caps better, despite it being a lower end binding. 

And THIS might sound weirder...but I almost feel like I rode better with the Stilettos. I almost put the Stilettos back on the board today just to see if it's all in my head, but I didn't want to waste the time doing all that. What I DO know is that the Escapades are a hell of a lot comfier and I get zero foot fatigue, which also holds me back from putting the Stilettos back on. I think I'm starting to dial them in though - everything felt good today and I got some really good runs in. Mainly I feel like was doing better getting on my edge consistently when I was riding the Stilettos, which seems like shouldn't be the case with a higher end binding. Maybe it's just the bindings I'm getting used to? I've ridden Stilettos pretty much since I've started, so maybe it's the feel of the bindings in general?


----------



## Lamps

radiomuse210 said:


> Just seeing this...I'm a little confused on your second point. Are you talking about making the strap longer/shorter? I don't have an option to change the actual position of the strap, like I do with the ankle strap. I'm messed with everything a bunch of times. Gas pedal is extended...I do find the toe caps stay better when I strap in with the ankle first. They've actually been doing better lately - I was little unsure of how they were supposed to go at first, which sounds silly, but I think I've got it sussed out. With the Stilettos, it was really obvious how the cap was supposed to fit across the front of the toe box. With this toe cap, it doesn't fit the same as that. I've had to mess with where I'm strapping the cap on the boot to get it nice and snug, and so it doesn't move when riding. It might sound weird, but I actually like the Stiletto toe caps better, despite it being a lower end binding.
> 
> And THIS might sound weirder...but I almost feel like I rode better with the Stilettos. I almost put the Stilettos back on the board today just to see if it's all in my head, but I didn't want to waste the time doing all that. What I DO know is that the Escapades are a hell of a lot comfier and I get zero foot fatigue, which also holds me back from putting the Stilettos back on. I think I'm starting to dial them in though - everything felt good today and I got some really good runs in. Mainly I feel like was doing better getting on my edge consistently when I was riding the Stilettos, which seems like shouldn't be the case with a higher end binding. Maybe it's just the bindings I'm getting used to? I've ridden Stilettos pretty much since I've started, so maybe it's the feel of the bindings in general?


It's hard to describe but note that you can put the tow strap in one of two positions in the binding, at least in earlier year models. I have not checked the 2014 escapades, however it is pretty standard on Burton bindings that you can see the tow straps into notches either forward or back. You have to look at the underside of the binding to see how this is done. I know that on the prior-year Genesis and diodes this adjustment is a little tricky to make the strap is seated very tightly and it takes some effort to pop loose and move it either forward or back depending on where you want it. This may also help you to keep that toe cap in place.

As for performance, stilettos are a pretty soft binding, I'm surprised you find them more responsive. 

I would also look at where you have your forward lean settings. Burton has been reducing forward lean in their bindings; see if your stilettos are set up with more lean.


----------



## chomps1211

I haven't gone thru all your post yet, but I went and googled this for ya,…

For the toe strap, there are two positions for the base of the strap in the bottom of the binding at the toe straps anchor/swivel points. You have to have the binding unmounted to change this position.

With the bindings off the board, you can hold the toe strap and push it down, like you're trying to push it thru the bottom of the base of the binding. It will pop out of a little notch and if you play around with re-seating fore or aft,.. you can tell there are two different positions that it can set back into. one is a tiny bit further back and therefore shortens the total reach of th strap.

Here are a couple of pics from the online manual I found, and also the link to that page. If it still isn't quite clear? I would just go to the shop and have them show you what we're talking about. (…This is something that isn't instantly apparent on how to adjusting these!) 

Hope these help! 

Burton Bindings Manual Link


----------



## chomps1211

Oh yeah,.. another way to think about the two strap positions, if they're anything like my Cartel's? Although they do work to effectively make the strap a little longer or shorter. One position will pull in a more straight down position from the top of the boots toe. The other will be pulling it more from the front and pulling the toe of the boot back towards the heel.


----------



## radiomuse210

Lamps said:


> It's hard to describe but note that you can put the tow strap in one of two positions in the binding, at least in earlier year models. I have not checked the 2014 escapades, however it is pretty standard on Burton bindings that you can see the tow straps into notches either forward or back. You have to look at the underside of the binding to see how this is done. I know that on the prior-year Genesis and diodes this adjustment is a little tricky to make the strap is seated very tightly and it takes some effort to pop loose and move it either forward or back depending on where you want it. This may also help you to keep that toe cap in place.
> 
> As for performance, stilettos are a pretty soft binding, I'm surprised you find them more responsive.
> 
> I would also look at where you have your forward lean settings. Burton has been reducing forward lean in their bindings; see if your stilettos are set up with more lean.



Thanks for that info! I'll have to take a look at the Escapades and see about moving the toe strap - that might help place the caps in a better position. I'll mess with that tomorrow night when I have more time. As for forward lean, I had the Stilettos at 3...and have the Escapades at 4 (per the numbers on the bindings). It's hard for me to describe the differences I'm feeling between the two. The escapades ARE more responsive - definitely quicker movement. It just seemed less effort to get on an edge with the Stilettos. But that might just be me. I'll try out moving the straps - thanks again.


----------



## Lamps

I would ignore the numbers and look at the angle of the highbacks to see how they stack up


----------



## radiomuse210

Thanks both of you! Lamps, I'll pull the other bindings out and see how the angles stack up.

Chomps - I have a manual but strangely it doesn't go into as much detail as the pics you posted. It has the first photo (with the big red screwdriver) but not the second one...and no instruction on how to actually move the toe straps. I was actually looking at the bindings a couple of days ago because I tried googling a solution to the toe cap problem, and a lot of places suggested moving the straps. I just could NOT figure it out! I definitely feel like the strap position needs to be moved back (toward the heel) so that it pulls down and back on the boot better - therefore giving me a more snug fit...which may in turn help with the lack of response I've been feeling in my toeside turns since putting on the new bindings. I'll check it out after work tomorrow - and will be able to put it into action on Saturday (rain or no rain!). 


:jumping1:


----------



## Rogue

radiomuse210 said:


> The escapades ARE more responsive - definitely quicker movement. It just seemed less effort to get on an edge with the Stilettos.


Hey there radiomuse, I went from Roxy Classics (3) to Burton Lexas (6) this season and I think I know what you mean. Although the Lexas are on my GNU Ladies Choice, it seems to take more effort for carving, even though they are much more responsive. I'm taking up the Pickle and Classics this weekend to see the difference. In powder the Lexas/Choice felt incredible but as soon as I went on a groomer day, it took WAAAAY more effort. I know the two boards are also completely different, but I can tell a difference between the bindings as well. My feet do not move at all in the Lexas vs the Classics. I think it's just adjusting our riding to the new setup. I'm sure you'll be loving and killing it in the Escapades soon enough


----------



## chomps1211

radiomuse210 said:


> Thanks both of you! Lamps, I'll pull the other bindings out and see how the angles stack up.
> 
> Chomps -* I have a manual but strangely it doesn't go into as much detail as the pics you posted*. It has the first photo (with the big red screwdriver) but not the second one...and no instruction on how to actually move the toe straps. ….
> :jumping1:


LoL! Yup! That's why I posted it when I found it. The little photo sheet they included with my Cartel bindings didn't make any of that very clear either! Glad it helped clarify that for you! Hope it provides the solution you're looking for! :hairy:


----------

